# Bareboat Charter Hilton Head Week July 26 - Aug 2, 03 Wanted



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

I will be in Hilton Head this week and I am looking to bareboat/charter a sailboat for a day sail. Are there any good sail boat charters in this area or anyone willing to go out for a day that week? It would be myself and my wife. Drop me an email or give me a call if someone is interested.

Tony Amos
[email protected]
Work 765 451 3030
Home 317 984 6878


----------



## bobendaxi (May 4, 2002)

Try Capt. Bill Wilkes at Lowcountry Sailing. He does day sails from Port Royal Landing Marina in Port Royal, SC which is near Hilton Head. email is [email protected] or call at 843 252 SAIL. Don''t think he bare boat charters though


----------

